# Which .40 would you buy? And why??



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Glock 22
Smith and Wesson M&P 40
Springfield XD-40 service


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

why no sig 229/40? a lot of being utilized. design, engineering, ergonomics & choice.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Glock 22
Smith and Wesson M&P 40.....The two best...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't have any striker fired pistols but reviews on the Walther PPQ lay it out as one of the top pistols out there, the trigger being the best. if i were buying a new handgun i'd definately check that one out.


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

bearone2 said:


> why no sig 229/40? a lot of being utilized. design, engineering, ergonomics & choice.


I'm a big Sig fan (I own 4 of them) and a P229 is one of them.

But, I'm just looking for something else ...

Sig will always be my #1 choice.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would like to have a Glock 23 for personal carry.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

The Glock 22 Gen 4 is one I own and have had no problems with. It has a Fulcrum Trigger in it which makes it very shootable. Yes on the last stage I forgot to load it. Senior moment. :anim_lol:

Hosemasters USPSA Christamas Eve Shoot - YouTube


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I bought a Glock 27. No misfires, no failure to feed, no ejection problems. It has been 100% perfect so far. I would expect the same from the bigger brothers.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

G22RTF. Why, because it is what I have. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEXASTOAST (Jan 13, 2012)

A question that hits close to home,about to buy a ccw and am torn between an xdm 40 and a glock 27


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

....try to find a range that rents them and see which you feel fits you best, hopefully you will never need it but S&W has the best warranty of the two choices you give....lifetime 100%, they pay shipping both ways and customer service is excellent.


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

If I had to choose a .40 it would be a Glock. I'm most familiar with the platform and have yet to have one fail me.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

M&P because they are accurate in my hands and I like the versatility they offer! Same reason the last poster picked Glock just a different platform for me.

RCG


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The Glock lets you swap out calibers. So you can have the .40 for protection and you can practice with the wiennie 9mm to save money.

(I should probably apologize to all those 9mm shooters that I've insulted, but I don't think I will. Real men shoot .40s and .45s and .357s and bigger.)


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Packard said:


> The Glock lets you swap out calibers. So you can have the .40 for protection and you can practice with the wiennie 9mm to save money.
> 
> (I should probably apologize to all those 9mm shooters that I've insulted, but I don't think I will. Real men shoot .40s and .45s and .357s and bigger.)


I hope you get a date soon. :smt082


----------



## Donnie (Jan 17, 2012)

Glock 22. I'm a huge glock fan, the first handgun I shot was a glock 22 gen 3.


----------



## viper7342 (Nov 15, 2011)

Smith M&P, Why you ask? Because I've had both the G22 and 23 and the M&P is more accurate for me and I like the ergonomics better than Glock, I also had an XD in 40, and I like the M&P better than it too.


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

Having spent the last month shopping I came down on the side of the XDm.
I like the way the M&P fit in my hand very much, but haven't heard much about it and teh very smooth grip may have felt great but having had guns with smooth-ish grips I'm not a fan of them - repeated fast firing or sweaty hands and the gun starts moving around too much.
The glock is great from all the reviews but the grip was very square in my hand and a but uncomfortable. The XD has a "pineapple grenade" grip and it's adjustable and the ergonomics is like a 1911, a gun I feel comfortable with.

I also like the safety, or lack of one perhaps, on the XDm - it has the grip safety like a 1911 and the trigger one like a glock so it's grab and fire but also safe in the holster.

I was looking mostly for a competition gun so went with 9mm as it's a bit cheaper to shoot, and went with the comp 5.25 model for the same reason. The 40 is the same gun, the 45 has a different frame (and a manual safety too)


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

glock or smith


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 4, 2012)

Now this is just my opinion but I having owned all 3 I will put my 2 cents in. First off I am a big fan of the M&P especially over the other 2. Of course I liked the XD better than the Glock.

- M&P looks better than the xd or glock

- I like the feel of the m&p grip compared to the xd or glock

- I like the way the trigger looks and feels on the M&P. On the glock and xd it always had a weird feel with the safety like they were. Not the same with the M&P

- I am definitely more accurate with the M&P than the other 2. 

- The M&P doesnt seem to be as wide as the xd or glocks which has a bit more blocky look on the slide.

- Glock grip seems to be too bulky to hold comfortably (in my opinion)

- When I shot my glock it seemed as if I had to adjust how I aimed to get decent accuracy with it (hard to explain)

- on the xd I didnt like the grip safety. For someone not use to it I could tell it was there though everyone says you can't. And if you arent careful and dont press it in all the way it won't shoot. My wife had a big problem with that.

- I felt as though I had a more secure hold on the M&P. Especially if for some reason my hand (from sweat, rain, whatever) or if the grip was wet as compared to the others.

- While neither of the 3 were hard i am able to break the M&P down faster (field strip and completely) than the other 2.

- S&W's warranty is better (hopefully you won't need a warranty in any of the 3)

- lately it seems I am hearing more and more about Glocks running into problems. A gun that works at the local gun shop had a couple of FTF and a stove pipe on one straight out of the box with some Federal Premiums

Like I said this is some of the reasons why I chose S&W. BTW I started out with a glock, sold it and bought a xd. After feeling the m&p I sold the xd and went with the M&P and never have been happier. Heck it is the best shooting handgun i have shot to date. Only one that remotely could keep up was my Ruger P94.

Ultimately it is up to you. If you have any questions let me know. I hope you are happy with which ever you get.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry, I do not own (like) any of the three....
I chose Ruger (SR40 & 40c) other then my SIG226/239 for .40S&W ammo.

The Ruger fits and feels better in MY hands (your mileage may very :mrgreen: )

Lateck,


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey everyone ... That's for all of your replys!

As of now, I'm leaning towards either the Glock or Smith & Wesson. But now I'd like to include the compact versions of both of them ... Anybody got any feed back on either the Glock 23 or Smith & Wesson M&P 40c


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Did you mean the Glock 27? If you meant the medium sized Glock 23 then the M&P .40c will be a more compact gun. For me the M&P .40c is easier to shoot especially over longer periods of time compared to the Glock 23 and 27 I owned. For me alot of it come down to mainly how it felt in my hands compared to the Glock. Then I shot it and was way more accurate with it. Then I thought you know this looks alot better than the Glock. And though it isnt but marginally at best difference but for me I have a slightly easier time taking the M&P apart not that the Glock was that hard.

Then there is always if you are one of those people that likes safeties. You can get the magazine disconnect and the actual flip safety on the outside of the gun along with the trigger safety. I will say I like the older Glocks better than the new ones with that awful grip on them.


----------



## Spydesense (Jan 10, 2012)

Packard said:


> I bought a Glock 27. No misfires, no failure to feed, no ejection problems. It has been 100% perfect so far. I would expect the same from the bigger brothers.


Same here...I have been wanting a M&P also though


----------



## devildogbb (Jan 20, 2012)

Had a G23. Traded it in on a XD .40 SC...just feels better. But either is a fined tuned Beast. Felt better with the grip safety also.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I think the xd felt better than the glock even with the grip safety. I however don't prefer the grip safeties. Are they bad...um no. I don't know what it is but sometimes I couldn't tell the safety was there the next it just had a slight awkward feel. Maybe it takes more than 300 rounds to get used to it or something


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

None of the above..........Beretta 96.....Sig.........


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

I really do not think you will go wrong with any of the ones mentioned. :mrgreen:
Go with the one that fits you and feels good and be happy.


----------



## jd_mitchell (Jan 17, 2012)

HI=POINT. Low price, & reasonabley made


----------



## Panther67 (Mar 1, 2009)

Glock 23 with Talon sandpaper grip


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Had a new gen 3 Glock 23...had ejection issues..jamming issues....JJ


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

You aren't the first person I have heard of to have problems out of their Glock. I know their track record is outstanding as far as reliable. I would be very hesitant in buying a new one. Now if my cousin was to sell one of his I would probably buy it because I know one had a FTE (due to crappy reloads) but other than G17 the rest they have been flawless.


----------



## reeves32 (Jan 28, 2012)

The one I like the most is the Steyr S40, no others fit my hand better.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

jd_mitchell said:


> HI=POINT. Low price, & reasonabley made


I laughed. Must be nice to have one that would actually shoot instead of messing up all the time.


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

None of the above. My choice for the 40 S&W is either my SIG 229 or my Ruger SR40c. But of the three I'd choose the S&W. I personally don't care for the other two, nothing wrong with them mind you, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

I already own a Sig P229 .40 s&w ... and I love it. 

I was just looking to purchase another .40 ...

I think I'm leaning towards the S&W MP40 but before buying it, I wanna look at the Sig P250C .40 too.

Any choice words about the Sig P250C?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I really have little use for the 40 because of it's snappiness and obnoxious blast,you won't have muffs on when you need it.

Of the 3 you picked I'd have to check out a Smith.I've shot the Glock and handled an XD.Neither feel good to me but the gripsafety on the XD cures one of Glock's big flaws.If the Smith has a safety I would try it no problem.You couldn't give me a Glock,my 1911s are way safer than the 'safe action'.

If plastic was going to be had,my first choice is HK until the PPQ is proven.If I can save a little more to have a proven quality design,I can't justify saving money for good enough when my life or family's may depend on it.You get what you pay for,it works with guns too with the exception of Kimber.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

None of the above..........


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Okay ... so my latest thoughts now no longer include the Springfield or Glock. For that matter ... I've even dropped thinking about a Sig 250c (just not sure I'll like the DAO). Now I'm thinking about a used Sig P226 vs a new M&P 40. My collection as of now is made up of 4 Sigs (P220, 229, 238 & 239 all were new when I bought them). So should I just continue along that road and buy another one or try something different? What do you guys think ...


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, I just found(after searching for a long time) a Beretta 96 inox w/ all stainless controls...but that's because I love Beretta's.....sounds to me like you are used to shooting Sigs.....I wouldn't mind a 226 myself.......I like the SAS models........sure are nice looking guns......


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

e46sc3:
commonality with the sig platform if you rotate your carry firearm. if you're just looking for fun, get something new.

i was against glock's until i fired a friends g19 at the range & never looked back for a hd/sd firearm.

i never liked the long da pull on the 1st shot with the sigs & carry a g30.
it's a soft shooter & i was more accurate with the 30 than the 27 it replaced.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

In the .40S&W I have two gen3 Glock 23's, a Glock 27, an M&P 40 (4.25"), an XD40, and a Kahr Elite '98. Of these, the M&P and the Kahr have the best feel to them for me. The M&P 40 is an excellent platform to consider. Just lots of fine choices out there.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone own the baby desert eagle II. I'm thinking about buying one. No one here in my town, Rents them out. I like to test it be for I buy one. I'm looking at the .40cal. I owned the 50cal be for,I liked it but was not to happy with it. A 45 is way easer to handle. So I sold it,This passed yr.

To me the .50cal more for show then anything els. Just to much power for a pistol. Rifles are great in a 308. I own a Armalite AR10A4 and is a great rifle. I just got some the new hornady zombie max ammo. Just never know where I may see some Zombies out there.Just have to be prepared for the Zombie Apocalypse...he he.lol...


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

I have both a Gen4 Glock22 and S&WM&P40. The M&P40 is what I carry with a Crimson trace laser grip. Right now I have a 357Sig barrel in it so it is an M&P357Sig right now. The M&P just points naturally for me when I rip it out of my IWB holster. The Gen4 Glock22 is a very very close second.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

rex said:


> I really have little use for the 40 because of it's snappiness and obnoxious blast,you won't have muffs on when you need it.
> 
> Of the 3 you picked I'd have to check out a Smith.I've shot the Glock and handled an XD.Neither feel good to me but the gripsafety on the XD cures one of Glock's big flaws.If the Smith has a safety I would try it no problem.You couldn't give me a Glock,*my 1911s are way safer than the 'safe action'*.
> 
> If plastic was going to be had,my first choice is HK until the PPQ is proven.If I can save a little more to have a proven quality design,I can't justify saving money for good enough when my life or family's may depend on it.You get what you pay for,it works with guns too with the exception of Kimber.


Really??? Wow! Heard a few too many horror stories about someone dropping a 1911 or having one put on a table, the table get bumped the gun fall of in the floor and fire. Never heard of it with a Glock. A safety is just a mechanism that is in place, and has a tendency to fail. People rely way to much on that one little piece of machinary. When that happens you take it for granted that it will always function properly. I have seen them stick and not be able to get pushed to fire. Also seen them "on safety" something be wrong with it and the gun still shoot. Much rather rely on keeping my finger off the trigger and the gun pointed away from nothing I don't intend on shooting.

Of course we won't talk about in a stressful situation the loss of fine motor skills that you will need to work the safety lever, and without proper training/practice the very vast majority will forget to even flip the safety to fire.



E46SC3 said:


> Okay ... so my latest thoughts now no longer include the Springfield or Glock. For that matter ... I've even dropped thinking about a Sig 250c (just not sure I'll like the DAO). Now I'm thinking about a used Sig P226 vs a new M&P 40. My collection as of now is made up of 4 Sigs (P220, 229, 238 & 239 all were new when I bought them). So should I just continue along that road and buy another one or try something different? What do you guys think ...


Why not just go out and a limb and try it. I mean if you like Sigs and just want to stay in your comfort zone then by all means snatch another. But, since you have 4 already I would say get something different jus tot have fun. I think you will be pleasantly suprised by the M&P.



SouthernBoy said:


> In the .40S&W I have two gen3 Glock 23's, a Glock 27, an M&P 40 (4.25"), an XD40, and a Kahr Elite '98. Of these, the M&P and the Kahr have the best feel to them for me. *The M&P 40 is an excellent platform to consider*. Just lots of fine choices out there.





Bigpoppy said:


> I have both a Gen4 Glock22 and S&WM&P40. *The M&P40 is what I carry with a Crimson trace laser grip. Right now I have a 357Sig barrel in it so it is an M&P357Sig right now. The M&P just points naturally for me when I rip it out of my IWB holster*. The Gen4 Glock22 is a very very close second.


I love you guys *sniff sniff*


----------



## aggie29 (Sep 30, 2011)

Why not FNP-40. I've had S&W people guys fall in love with it after shooting it


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

aggie29 said:


> Why not FNP-40. I've had S&W people guys fall in love with it after shooting it


I think most would consider this a range gun. So if you are looking for a range gun, fine. But I think it is a bit big and heavy for CC.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I voted for S&W M&P and I own one.

But I wouldn't buy a .40 cal.

I own several, but do not care for the caliber.

If you want big - I like .45

If you want inexpensive caliber - then 9mm

I, like you like Sig Sauer best - you might look at a Sig P220

Here's mine and it's a tack driver










:smt1099


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Those 1911 ND's are rare and suspect,besides most 1911s have been using a FP for over 30 yrs.A spec 1911 will not go off at hip or table height,but an altered trigger group or weak FP spring may cause it,not the original design.Glock's failure is putting the safety in the trigger like it isn't there,a little research will pull up AD's of reholstering and the trigger being tripped.I believe most are negligent but there are cases no finger was involved.My 1911 can not go off unless I make it do so or screw up.

Forgetting to hit the safety carries no weight for me,the thumb automatically wants to hit it on the draw,the real training is to stop that from happening until you want it off per the situation.I have never missed it let alone forget,even in speed rocks.I figure if someone can't handle a safety,they need a revolver.If a safety is too hard for them they aren't going to handle a stoppage very well at all.


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Okay, first of all I'd like to thank everyone who voted on my poll, and to those who left some feedback on this thread. But, today I finally made my decision about which .40 I would buy. As it turns out, I didn't buy any of the three I put on the poll or for that matter any of the previous Sigs I had spoken about. Each of those firearms are all fine firearms and I'm sure I would have been happy with any of them. But, I just couldn't keep myself from buying another Sig. Well, actually two new Sigs ... First up I purchased a SP2022 as my primary home defense pistol. It was the firearm I chose over the three on my poll. Second up I picked up another P229 only this one is the enhanced elite version. I have always loved how the elites have beavertails, addition slide serrations and the short reset trigger. Can't wait until I get to bring them home. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations.

Man you made 2 great choices

I own both guns and they are wonderful gun's.

Post some pictures when you get them

Did you buy both in .40 cal?

:smt1099


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

dondavis3 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Man you made 2 great choices
> 
> ...


Thank you Don,

I'm sure I'll be very happy with both guns. As for pictures ... it might be awhile before I can get to that. Yes, I did buy both in .40 cal. Here in California I can only carry 10rd magazines. So buying a 9mm, didn't have in my option any benefits over .40 cal other than cost of shooting while practicing. I'll look for a good conditioned P228 as my 9mm platform and besides I have my P239 in 9mm.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You didn't buy any of the poll guns? Good for you......


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

berettabone said:


> You didn't buy any of the poll guns? Good for you......


No ... I didn't buy any of the three on the poll. I was at that time thinking about trying out something different. I just couldn't get myself to do so. Maybe next time I'll consider a Beretta ...


----------



## jcscofie (Mar 4, 2012)

I've had the baby eagle II .40SW semi-compact for a couple of months now ... love everything about it ... especially the feel in my hands


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

None of the ones you have listed. It would be a Sig P229.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

berettabone said:


> None of the above..........Beretta 96.....Sig.........





berettabone said:


> None of the above..........


Really felt you had to post that twice



berettabone said:


> Well, I just found(after searching for a long time) a Beretta 96 inox w/ all stainless controls...but that's because *I love Beretta's*.....sounds to me like you are used to shooting Sigs.....I wouldn't mind a 226 myself.......I like the SAS models........sure are nice looking guns......


NO?!? You don't say. And people think the Glock fanboys are bad.



berettabone said:


> You didn't buy any of the poll guns? Good for you......


You sure you don't want to rag him for not buying a Beretta aka the bestest gun in the whole wide world :anim_lol:


----------



## Sabe357 (Mar 23, 2012)

Smith & Wesson M&P for the 40 Smith&Wesson round, great feel and nice to shoot


----------



## Sabe357 (Mar 23, 2012)

I have been looking at the Sig P229 Enhanced Elite for some time as my next purchase. Never owned one but I came across it in my search for a good 357 sig pistol and being that it was mostly steel construction, I heard great reviews about shooting the sig out of it. Never had a non-polymer gun, do you think the P229 EE would be a good conceal carry option? Thanks


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

none of your choices .... g23 for me


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I've owned a G23 and an XD. For the price, I'll take a Sig 2022. Sig accuracy and durability, but cheaper than just about any .40 out there.


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

You did well E46, they're all fine guns and you got the ones that suits you. Me, I have a Sigma 9mm and Sig P250c 40sw. Both great and I'm happy with 'em.


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sabe357 said:


> I have been looking at the Sig P229 Enhanced Elite for some time as my next purchase. Never owned one but I came across it in my search for a good 357 sig pistol and being that it was mostly steel construction, I heard great reviews about shooting the sig out of it. Never had a non-polymer gun, do you think the P229 EE would be a good conceal carry option? Thanks


I finally brought home my P229 Elite and it is now my favorite pistol that I own. I just love the way it looks. I still haven't shot it yet ... maybe this weekend, but as far a conceal carry? I personally think it's alittle too big for my taste, plus the beavertail makes it even larger than a standard P229. I would think for CC I'd look again at a P250SC.


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

SigmaBoy said:


> You did well E46, they're all fine guns and you got the ones that suits you. Me, I have a Sigma 9mm and Sig P250c 40sw. Both great and I'm happy with 'em.


Thanks Sigma! I hope I did well for myself ... I won't be able to find out until late May. I've got to DROS a P238 for my wife this month. Glad to see that you are happy with your P250C!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

One of our local police officers carries a M&P .40 cal in sub compact for backup ..

He had to qualify with it and he let me shoot it.

Wow is it nice.

:smt1099


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

i fell into this one, wasn't really looking for it, 226ST 40


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ bearone2

That's a good one to fall into - congratulations.

What a beautiful Sig

:smt1099


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks, i do like stainless sigs.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

All the choices were "service" sized pistols. I assume you are not going to try to CC as much as use this as a house gun? All the pistols you listed were great firearms, but a little on the big side for me. (I like to carry any of the pistols I own) As far as the choices were concerned, I had to go with the Smith and Wesson myself.


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

Beretta Nano when available in a 40 caliber. Handle and shoot the Nano 9mm and you will wait in line with thousands of others to buy a Nano.

Russ


----------



## GovtMule (Mar 27, 2012)

rgrundy said:


> I hope you get a date soon. :smt082


Highly unlikely


----------

